# IPfire Weboberfläche unter Gentoo

## Tinitus

Hallo,

Ipfire.org ist ja eine schöne Routerdistri. Zur Auswertung des Netzwerkverkehres gibt es dort ein schönes vor allem easy to use Webfrontend. Kriegt man sowas auch mit Gentoo realisiert?

Also Logfiles im Browser auswerten, Zugriffe im Browser auswerten etc.

G. R.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ipfire.org ist ja eine schöne Routerdistri. Zur Auswertung des Netzwerkverkehres gibt es dort ein schönes vor allem easy to use Webfrontend. Kriegt man sowas auch mit Gentoo realisiert?
> 
> Also Logfiles im Browser auswerten, Zugriffe im Browser auswerten etc.
> ...

 

Kannst doch die Source ziehen und anpassen? 

http://www.ipfire.org/de/development

----------

## 3PO

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> [...] Zur Auswertung des Netzwerkverkehres gibt es dort ein schönes vor allem easy to use Webfrontend. Kriegt man sowas auch mit Gentoo realisiert?
> 
> Also Logfiles im Browser auswerten, Zugriffe im Browser auswerten etc...

 

Guck mal hier: http://www.cacti.net/

----------

